# alutech in taiwan



## der-lappen (15. Dezember 2003)

hi stimmt es das ihr eure parts in taiwan vertigen lasst wenn ja finde ich eure preise n verbrechen an der menschheit


----------



## gosy (16. Dezember 2003)

vertigen ? verticken ? fertigen ? was meint er ?   
selbst wenn man teile zukauft ist das kein verbrechen das machen viele firmen und was hast du gegen dieses land ? 
geschweisst wird in deutschland das zählt die qualität passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieKuh (17. Dezember 2003)

1. Machen wir kein Geheimnis daraus wo wir unsere Sachen fertigen lassen.
2. Kommen nur bei der Wildsau3 und beim DDU nur 1 Teil aus TW, dafür aber sehr sehr aufwändige Frästeile. würden wir diese auch hier, wie alle restlichen Teile in Taiwan produzieren würde eine Wildsau so teuer sein wie ein Intense ( also locker 2500.- euro).
Da wir ein Menschen- und Tierliebhaber sind,  ist es wohl nun geklärt das wir weder an Menschen noch Tieren ein verbrechen verüben würden, im Gegenteil: wir machen es nur zum Wohle jener!!! Noch irgendwelche solcher Fragen???
Danke.
Jürgen Schlender


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (19. Dezember 2003)

@ der lappen

wenn das Bild in deiner Adresse aus einem deiner Ausweise ist, hätte sich eine Antwort eh erübrigt. 
Haben wollen und haben können ist eben doch ein himmelgroßer Unterschied !

Einer der sich die Sau wahrlich "verdient" hat !!!!!!!


----------



## Das Waldi (25. Dezember 2003)

Da geht so schon wieder los, die Taiwanesen Diskussion... Also wo liegt das Problem ob ein deutscher Bierbauch oder eine taiwanesische Maschine deinen Rahmen fertigt? Ich weiß, "made in Taiwan" steht für qualitativ minderwertige Massenware, das ist allerdings eine Falscheinschätzung, viele der besten Schweißer und Schweißmaschinen sind in Taiwan.

Greets dein Waldi-Fully-Befürworter


----------



## Airborne (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Das Waldi _
> *viele der besten Schweißer und Schweißmaschinen sind in Taiwan.
> 
> Greets dein Waldi-Fully-Befürworter  *



 die Taiwanesen haben den Dreh raus! Und zeig mir mal ein Bike, das ohne Taiwan-teile auskommt. Das gibt es imho nicht.

Die Preise der Teile verstehen sich auch - Alutech produziert nun mal nicht in 'Einheiten' und 'Millionen Stück'. Dafür fährt auch nciht jeder damit rum.

Torsten


----------

